# How many people sleep with their pets?



## ArkRescue

"WASHINGTON -- Nearly three-quarters of pet owners in the United States share the bed with the furry friend, according to a survey from mattress company, Novosbed.

Seventy-one percent of pet owners sleep with their pets, according to the survey. Of those people, 43 percent said they let the pet sleep with them every night. Five percent of people said they let the pet sleep with them when their significant other was out of town, according to the study. "

Mine used to, but due to my allergies, I had to start closing the bedroom door to keep them all out of there so I can sleep w/o wheezing.

http://www.wtop.com/1226/3576721/How-many-people-sleep-with-their-pets


----------



## PJay




----------



## RareBreed

When my husband and I first got married in 1997, our cat slept with us. She'd sleep on my pillow. She passed in 2000. We got two more cats in 2004 but would keep the door shut so they slept in the living room. Just recently, we started leaving our door open again and the cats sleep with me until my husband comes to bed. Then they go back out to the living room. When my husband would go on travel, I'd let our dogs sleep with me to keep me company. Both dogs have since passed.


----------



## vraiblonde

I can't sleep without Apollo's butt in my face.  He's my little snuggle baby.


----------



## Bay_Kat

My big dog can't get up on the bed, it's too high for her.  The puppy climbs on the trunk at the foot of the bed and gets right up, but she's crated at night.  My old man cat sleeps curled up  at my neck every night, the two other cats sleep at my feet.  Not sure why the big dog doesn't use the trunk to get on the bed, she's kind of a wuss and everything seems to scare her. If it were up to my husband, they'd all be locked out of the room, but he tried it once and it was a noisy night with them trying to tear the door down to get in.


----------



## KDENISE977

BOTH boxers insist on sleeping on the bed, between my husband and me.  I'm not even sure how we ever managed to MAKE a baby???


----------



## idiganthro

Guilty!  Dog is spoiled rotten.  Lucky he is only 15 pounds!


----------



## Rt235

I do not sleep with my pets, their bed it too small........they sleep with me and the wife on our bed!!!!


----------



## Hank

Nothing like sleeping with dirt and dander!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

How else am I supposed to stay warm after getting an electric bill double what it normally is?


----------



## ArkRescue

Bay_Kat said:


> My big dog can't get up on the bed, it's too high for her.  The puppy climbs on the trunk at the foot of the bed and gets right up, but she's crated at night.  My old man cat sleeps curled up  at my neck every night, the two other cats sleep at my feet.  Not sure why the big dog doesn't use the trunk to get on the bed, she's kind of a wuss and everything seems to scare her. If it were up to my husband, they'd all be locked out of the room, but he tried it once and it was a noisy night with them trying to tear the door down to get in.



I've had problems in the past with kitties tearing at the carpet at the bedroom door trying to get in lol (not in this house thankfully).


----------



## ArkRescue

KDENISE977 said:


> BOTH boxers insist on sleeping on the bed, between my husband and me.  I'm not even sure how we ever managed to MAKE a baby???



That was one night when the dogs were already asleep I bet ....


----------



## StadEMS3

When my "kids" were alive they were in the bed with me. Bealge under the covers by my feet, GSD on top snuggled up against me. Now the 2 cats sleep on each side of me to keep me from moving!


----------



## ArkRescue

RareBreed said:


> When my husband and I first got married in 1997, our cat slept with us. She'd sleep on my pillow. She passed in 2000. We got two more cats in 2004 but would keep the door shut so they slept in the living room. Just recently, we started leaving our door open again and the cats sleep with me until my husband comes to bed. Then they go back out to the living room. When my husband would go on travel, I'd let our dogs sleep with me to keep me company. Both dogs have since passed.



I have been through potty issues in the past with kitties wanting to claim my bed as theirs when a new pet came into the household.  They ALL got banned from the bed after that dominant cat started peeing on my bed to claim it !  EWWWWWW.  had to replace the mattress topper!


----------



## Retrodeb54

A 9 pounder that takes her half out of the middle limiting my movement and snores like a 250 lb. sailor. I can't remember a good nights sleep since 1970 BC (before children) Oh I live such a charmed life. *sigh*


----------



## LJ1999

My cats sleep with me.  I love having them snuggle!


----------



## warneckutz

x 5


----------



## RoseRed

My cats sleep on the bed with me some of the time.


----------



## Misfit

I don’t think Albert my Beta fish would like sleeping in my bed.


----------



## slotpuppy

One or two dogs on the bed and one cat.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> One or two dogs on the bed and one cat.



are you including yourself???


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> are you including yourself???



Just because I like to hump womens legs, doesnt make me a dog.


----------



## CaneCorso

Actually my dog allows me to sleep in his bed....


----------



## Lilypad

I try to take a nap every day so just 1 of my dogs sleeps on the bed near me; he's 93lbs and takes up a lot of space.  At night all dogs sleep in their own beds...me too.


----------



## Roman

Our girls (Dogs) use to sleep with us, and then we both discovered we slept much better without them. It was sad at first, but I need my sleep.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

I've figured out that our newest dog dreams about running through huge, grassy fields, or swimming, or something like that every night.

I'm getting tired of being woken up at 3am to her kicking me in the rib cage.


----------



## vraiblonde

Apollo is a sound sleeper and doesn't move around at all.  I get situated, he snuggles up next to me, zzzzzzzzz.......


----------



## ontheriver

vraiblonde said:


> Apollo is a sound sleeper and doesn't move around at all.  I get situated, he snuggles up next to me, zzzzzzzzz.......



This is my pup.  About 8:30, he's out, at the foot of the bed.  Best. Sleeper. Ever.  Furball (the cat), MUST jump over me to be in my face no matter how many times I turn over to get away from him...


----------



## glhs837

Cats not allowed in master bedroom. Dogs each have a crate in there, and go to bed when we do. Larger and larger of the two small dogs go right in, the baby (like 12 weeks old) was hesitant at first, but is getting used to it. They settle down and just chill till I'm ready to walk them in the AM.


----------



## RPMDAD

2 dogs every night, and when our cat Petey was still with us he would be in the bed with us also. They seem to push my wife around more so than they do me.


----------



## RoseRed

After being out all day, they were both on my bed sleeping without me.  Mama is now upstairs and her son is down here on the radiator.


----------



## PJay

I ♥ this thread.

In other countries they think us nuts for loving our pets so. Don't care. Just a thought that came to me reading the comments.


----------



## vraiblonde

Homesick said:


> I ♥ this thread.
> 
> In other countries they think us nuts for loving our pets so. Don't care. Just a thought that came to me reading the comments.


In other countries they eat their pets so they can sneer all they want.


----------



## KDENISE977

Boxer dog wall


----------



## ArkRescue

KDENISE977 said:


> Boxer dog wall



Awwwww they look so comfy


----------



## Roman

KDENISE, just how did you make a baby with the Dog Wall in between you? JK, but that is just pure cuteness.


----------



## mitzi

The little ones I've had always did. The big ones, no. They spent all of the day out in the yard and weren't allowed on the furniture but they always slept on the floor right beside me.


----------



## DoWhat

KDENISE977 said:


> Boxer dog wall



What is the screen on the nightstand?
TV?

Oh, and the lamp shade is crooked.


----------



## slotpuppy

DoWhat said:


> What is the screen on the nightstand?
> TV?
> 
> Oh, and the lamp shade is crooked.



 You missed the blinds, they are messed up on one side.


----------



## ArkRescue

Speaking of sleeping with pets .....


----------



## mamatutu

ArkRescue said:


> Speaking of sleeping with pets .....
> 
> View attachment 101939



LOL!  Almost no room at the inn!

We go to sleep with no cats, and during the night they both come in.  One takes the left end corner, and the other the right, like bookends.  In the morning they walk on us, and purr in our faces to say it is time for breakfast.  This always happens around 6am.


----------



## ArkRescue

Speaking of sleep, I don't get much until LuLu Fuzzy Butt goes to sleep since she likes to stand outside my bedroom door and meow to me.  Come on Mom open the door, let me sleep with you .... sorry LuLu aaaachoo .......... sorry I need to sleep which I can't do if I'm wheezing and sneezing all night LOL


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Capt. Morgan sleeps with me until my husband gets home.  Then she goes to her "bedroom" and jumps on her doublebed and remains there until morning.   She is quite the bedhog though.  Starts at the foot and winds her way up with her head damn near on the pillow.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

I love my animals but they are not sleeping in the bed with me.


----------



## ArkRescue

Chasey_Lane said:


> I love my animals but they are not sleeping in the bed with me.



 now, but Boxy and some of the cats used to sleep with me in the past.


----------



## warneckutz

Chasey_Lane said:


> I love my animals but they are not sleeping in the bed with me.





Cruel & Heartless


----------



## ArkRescue

ok so wasn't sure what thread to put this in and didn't want to start a new one ............. this thread seemed the most appropriate of late.  AND it looks like a BOXER !!!!!! LOL


----------



## lucky_bee

This is what I'm working with on a nightly basis. You'd think 25lbs of fur wouldn't take up so much room. I don't even get my own "side" 




Woke up one Saturday morning to find her using my pillow  She clearly thinks I bought the tempurpedic pillow for her


----------



## ArkRescue

lucky_bee said:


> This is what I'm working with on a nightly basis. You'd think 25lbs of fur wouldn't take up so much room. I don't even get my own "side"
> View attachment 102877
> 
> 
> 
> Woke up one Saturday morning to find her using my pillow  She clearly thinks I bought the tempurpedic pillow for her
> View attachment 102878



what?  The pillow wasn't for her?  Then you should have bought 2 of them


----------



## warneckutz

lucky_bee said:


> This is what I'm working with on a nightly basis. You'd think 25lbs of fur wouldn't take up so much room. I don't even get my own "side"
> View attachment 102877
> 
> 
> 
> Woke up one Saturday morning to find her using my pillow  She clearly thinks I bought the tempurpedic pillow for her
> View attachment 102878



Awwww...


Awesome candle... or jar of sand... or whatever.


----------



## lucky_bee

ArkRescue said:


> what?  The pillow wasn't for her?  Then you should have bought 2 of them



I have FOUR ... and often end up with only 1 



warneckutz said:


> Awwww...
> 
> 
> Awesome candle... or jar of sand... or whatever.



it's a candle...I don't even like the scent. But I needed something to distract from my huge mess of a jewelry collection :shrug:


----------



## warneckutz

lucky_bee said:


> It's a candle...I don't even like the scent. But I needed something to distract from my huge mess of a jewelry collection :shrug:



I got ya... all my bling gets in the way too.


----------



## lucky_bee

warneckutz said:


> I got ya... all my bling gets in the way too.



all those lotion bottles of body glimmer


----------



## warneckutz

lucky_bee said:


> all those lotion bottles of body glimmer


----------



## ArkRescue

this is good


----------



## ArkRescue

*These 19 Adorably Awkward Mixed Breed Dogs*

These 19 Adorably Awkward Mixed Breed Dogs Will Make You Love Mutts Even More

This is really great - these dogs are awesome!

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/01/29/mixed-breed-dogs_n_4688026.html


----------

